# autocruise alto. plumbing/flood



## easom515 (Apr 29, 2011)

Autocruise Alto and other similar van conversions have suffered floods as a result of the sink tap hot water tail becoming detached from the supply pipe. It seems the fault is caused by a combination of factors such as 1. cheap "garden type" hose fitted. 2. hot water when boiler on. 3. Pressure when pump on. 4. Heat from grill below sink. 5. jubilee clips. 6. Tap tail design. Any other suggestions? I am in the process of rejecting the vehicle because of these design and quality flaws coupled with deliberate delay resulting in damp penetrating the floor and kitchen units. The matter has not been helped by the dealer saying I am the only owner with such problems and failing to inspect or rectify. In fact I have met another customer with the same problems! Swift seem to be trying to wriggle out of the problems with these vehicles (see Swift Talk for choice examples such as blaming owners possible use or abuse of grill). Accent models also have similar problems. Comments please.
easom515


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

bump


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Not had problems with our Accent but we never use the grill. Keep us all up to date pls
Guy


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I havent had any probs but i thought i would give it a bump.


----------



## easom515 (Apr 29, 2011)

Swift talk and out and about live forums show problems with Autocruise van conversions. My van was delivered in April 2011 and none of the problems have been sorted by the dealer, Lowdhams. We have had five motor homes with a fair share of good and bad service but Lowdham's take our award for avoiding/evading their responsibilities under our contract and relating consumer law in our case. Even Swift group are not responding, except to ask for the vin number, but they are not the first legal port of call. Recorded letters since late August have been blanked by Lowdhams and legal proceedings to rescind the contract and claim damages for breach are imminent. Anybody out there having similar problems and able to provide supporting evidence? I am happy, able and willing to support and assist fellow dissatisfied owners obtain satisfaction of claims against these firms. United we stand!


----------

